# Is this just the zoomies?



## SuperJuicyBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

I have just gotten back from a long walk (first big one with me) with my pup Daisy. She got in and immediately peed and pooped on the floor even after going to the toilet during the walk (only for a pee). Then i decided to take her into the garden as she went rampant around the house, spilling water dishes, jumping up and violently attacking her toys. She then freaked outside and ran around bashing into everything and biting quite hard in a playful manor. But now she has calmed down and is sleeping on my lap in a garden chair. Is this just a severe case of overstimulation and the zoomies. Ps. Some builders said hello to her on the way back to the house and they were all big burly men and she got frightened and whimpered. Then because we only had our street to go she pulled hard on the lead all the way down to our door. Would this little fright have triggered a reaction like this? There was also a brief spell of barking but only for a minute or so in the house.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Is this just a severe case of overstimulation and the zoomies


I wouldn't say severe, just how a tired vizsla puppy acts.
But yes, you can get them wound up and they act the same way.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a little piece of advice on potty training. You have to make the potty stop just that - out to go potty and that's it - no play, no walk, just potty. Otherwise, at young ages, the pups get distracted and only want to play, hunt, etc... They forget to go potty. So Daisy may have had to go the entire time, but forgot since she was having so much fun otherwise. 

As far as her being afraid of the construction workers, just keep exposing her to different situations - new people, people with hats, mail carriers, people with canes/walkers/wheel chairs. The more she is accustomed to, the less she will be afraid.


----------



## BostonTheVizsla (Sep 17, 2014)

My 12 seeker does the same, will go potty outside and walk inside and immediately go again, so frustrating!!!


----------

